# Musique sur iPad via wifi



## nanquans (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je souhaitais savoir s'il était possible d'écouter la musique présente sur bibliothèque iTunes de mon pc via mon iPad en passant par le wifi de la maison.

Merci


----------



## arbaot (24 Septembre 2011)

oui 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4620?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## nanquans (25 Septembre 2011)

Parfait merci Arbaot!


----------

